

Android developer - stype

Hi guys!<p>I would like to start developing Android applications.<p>First - let me introduce myself:
1) I have an entrepreneur spirit
2) I have a Masters degree in Computer Science from one of the top cs schools in eastern Europe.
3) I've built this complete project for my graduate work: 
www.aimcrane.com (idea from scratch to final product, including electronics, software, and shooting a video).
4) I've won medals (1st prize on a country level) from programming in high school.
Im kind of visionary hard worker type of guy.<p>Although I work for top software company in Croatia, I decided that  I want to have my own company, and mainly see myself building android applications in future.<p>I talked to my friend entrepreneur, and he told me this is the place to start and that you can probably help me out in a start.<p>I'd be also interested in doing small/midsize client work.<p>So.. do I need to say more.. I would like to get a little bit of your response, so I know where I am.
drop me an email if you'd like to work with me: scajicATgmailDOTcom
======
high5ths
Suggestion: Change the topic to something more... well, topical, like "Ask HN:
How do I start developing for Android?"

